# mitered mortise and tenon joint



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

i just uploaded a video how to make mitered mortise and tenon joint with perfect fit and angle with no gap.please have a look mitered mortise and tenon joint with Pythagorean theorem - YouTube


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Interesting video Kuldeep. I've seen another version of that machine on this forum a couple of years ago.


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

*Machine*

What is the name and mfg. of the horizontal router you are using in the video?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/33570-pantorouter-made-steel.html

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/35959-pantorouter-mechanism-sale.html

==



delmi said:


> What is the name and mfg. of the horizontal router you are using in the video?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

The machine that Samurai is using, he makes it himself, and he will also sell it, he has contact details on his utube site, Samirai you are a very interesting woodworker/aluminum fabricator and your machine looks very nicely made and it looks very useful. NGM


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Your work is just totally awsome.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanx Neville 9999 and Joat for appreciating.
glad you like it.
@ Delmi, i m the made this machine but i don't have any big company.i made it at my home workshop.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/33570-pantorouter-made-steel.html
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/35959-pantorouter-mechanism-sale.html
> 
> ==


Thanx BJ putting the details.now my pantorouter has got alot of improvement.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Keep the good work going.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Daikusan said:


> Keep the good work going.


thanx steve!!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Im suppose to get a catalog for the bits Monday, Ill give you more info then. Do you need me to snail mail you one? By the way they have 12mm bits also.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Daikusan said:


> Im suppose to get a catalog for the bits Monday, Ill give you more info then. Do you need me to snail mail you one? By the way they have 12mm bits also.


Thanx but i do have some 12mm bit from off corporation
i normally don't use metric size because i have inch size dewalt router.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

samurai said:


> Thanx but i do have some 12mm bit from off corporation
> i normally don't use metric size because i have inch size dewalt router.


Hey thanks for the link and bit info. I have three Craftsman, they are all inch size also.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job on the video, keep up the good work.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike said:


> Nice job on the video, keep up the good work.


thanx mike.i will do my best.hopefully i will also try to make dovetail video soon.


----------

